# Skipton culvert (Spiderman drain)



## phill.d (May 31, 2008)

*Skipton culvert (Spider-man drain)*

A nice underground explore in Skipton with Ultrix who recce'd this culvert the other week. I think he will put some words and pictures up later. The culvert section we did featured 4 underground sections from boring concrete to brick lined tunnels. One of the tunnels was back breaking low, I was bent over so much I couldn't move my legs, I had to walk sidewards in an almost Space Invader fashion to get anywhere  Ultrix is ultra flexible, climbs about and gets in the smallest places with no effort at all. I've named the culvert the Spiderman drain after him as he found it as well. lol 
.




















The sun was shinning straight into the tunnel lighting up the entrance nice and blue.




A side passage ran off but the water level was a bit on the deep side at the far end.














A nice jungle feel to things in the out door section.




The dolly bird crossing the bridge never noticed the 2 mad men wading through the stream below.




The third underground section.









Corrugated section.




OOPS! No entry. It's a good job we were coming the other way and never saw that then 




The last underground section. A new R.C.P had been built parallel to the old tunnel.




It's a bit of a slippery twister inside WHOOSH!!














This is as far as we went as the next section required waders so there's a whole lot of tunnel in this one still to explore.

Hats off to Ultrix for a good day out.


----------



## KingElvis (May 31, 2008)

Fantastic work as usual mate, your lighting is second to none 

Well done but invite me next time LOL


----------



## phill.d (May 31, 2008)

KingElvis said:


> Fantastic work as usual mate, your lighting is second to none
> 
> Well done but invite me next time LOL


Thanks mate. I had my camera sensor cleaned for the first time ever. What a difference it was in exposure times. The light was blasting in with a clean sensor


----------



## Kaputnik (May 31, 2008)

Really like the pics, and a lot of variation in there, a good find, love that last pic!


----------



## ashless (May 31, 2008)

Quality chaps! Brilliant lighting


----------



## ultrix (May 31, 2008)

First of all, I must apologise that my standard of photgraphy isn't up to phill's. I used a digital compact and these were my first underground pictures and I didn't have a tripod.

While Phil concentrated on taking his prictures in the last section, I wandered off downstream to see where it went to.

There was this old-looking inlet;





which went up this;





This section came out here;





and led to the last section, under Morrisons carpark;















The final junction with Eller Beck, looking downstream;





and looking upstream;





There are further opportunities for exploration, in Eller beck, upstream and downstream, but the water is deep. It was at least 4 feet deep and I was only wearing wellies.


----------



## Bunk3r (May 31, 2008)

nice one lads, I wondered how this one would turn out!


----------



## phill.d (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Bunk3r. It's good to see you get the camera were no other has been before Ultrix


----------



## MonkeyGirl (May 31, 2008)

That's a cool looking drain! Looks like there's alot of different parts to it. Nice one!


----------



## pdtnc (Jun 1, 2008)

Skipton, North Yorkshire?
I'd never have guessed... nice photos


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice one, guys, look's good this.

TnM


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 1, 2008)

Another great one mate. This one seems to have a real varied style to it. And you lighting on that last picture is fantastic


----------



## MD (Jun 1, 2008)

great pictures 

i like the 3rd one down the best great colors in it.


----------



## shambles (Jun 1, 2008)

very good pics, like the old brickwork combined with the concrete. Good work.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 1, 2008)

Love seeing all the different aspects...very interesting and a lovely setting too. Good work chaps.


----------



## phill.d (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys. 
I was surprised the water level was so love despite heavy rain a few days earlier. It seems it wasn't always like this and this culvert caused the 'great flood of Skipton' in 1979. The paper article is here
http://archive.ilkleygazette.co.uk/2007/6/13/198278.html


----------



## awwrisp (Jun 3, 2008)

Some awesome pics there guys,the lighting is really cool. Really like pic 4.

Lol @ the Spiderman drain, im sure you lived up to your name Ultrix .


----------



## ultrix (Jun 3, 2008)

awwrisp said:


> Some awesome pics there guys,the lighting is really cool. Really like pic 4.
> 
> Lol @ the Spiderman drain, im sure you lived up to your name Ultrix .



I try, and this time I've got scars to prove it


----------



## dweeb (Jun 4, 2008)

lol, quality!! One took photos of us once in a river in Halifax! We waved and posed for her...

good pics btw!


----------



## phill.d (Jun 4, 2008)

Ha ha.. Did you ever get to see them again Dweeb??


----------



## dweeb (Jun 4, 2008)

[quoteHa ha.. Did you ever get to see them again Dweeb?? 
][/quote]

Sadly not... But I'm sure lads with waders and NCB donkey jackets that smell like the river were not their thing anyway lol!


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Jun 4, 2008)

phill.d said:


>




Dunno how I missed this post. This looks really very awesome and chillaxed!  Great pics, particularly that one above, really lovely, love the wider than usual access shaft.That ballon shaped outfall is pretty special too. Good show!

I think you would probably get in more bother for candidly taking pictures of girls on bridges than you would for exploring drains  

JD


----------

